# Need help with Overclocking



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys , im new to over clocking and was wondring if this rig is suitable for over clocking... if it is can you guys tell me how? im sorta new this this over clocking business...i read a few guides and well... i ddont realy seem to get it in the end D:

and i have no idea what my MB is my xfire upload wouldnt showit... is there any sites or programs that can fully upload my rig?  thx guys

Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Processor: 
Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 
2046MB RAM
Hard Drive: 
80 GB
Video Card: 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
Monitor: 
Generic PnP Monitor
Sound Card: 
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers/Headphones: 
Keyboard: 
USB Root Hub
Mouse: 
USB Root Hub	
Operating System: 
Windows® Vista Ultimate Edition	
Computer Case: 
a nub box  with 3 fans


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it will probably say at the start during POST (the bit before windows loads) what your mobo is.

I'm guessing that since you have put Gigabyte technology that the mobo is a gigabyte one. If it is and it's fairly new then you will be able to overclock it as gigabytes are good at overclocking


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Use cpu-z, the mainboard tab should have the details.
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz
CPU EXT : MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 EM64T
CPUID : 6.F.D / Extended : 6.F
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 32 / 2 x 32 KB - L2 : 1024 KB
Core : Conroe (65 nm) / Stepping : M0
Freq : 1205.89 MHz (200.98 * 6)
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : 945GCMX-S2
NB : Intel i945G rev A2
SB : Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) rev A1
GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
GPU Clocks : Core 540 MHz / RAM 400 MHz
DirectX Version : 10.0
RAM : 2048 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 335 MHz (3:5) @ 5-5-5-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Kingston
this is what my rig is i guess LOL , i used cpuz and what does it mean by single channel on my Ram?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It mans you have one RAM stick and it is running Single Channel. You need two sticks (preferably matching) sticks of RAM to run Dual Channel.
What do you hope to accomplish by OC'ing?


----------



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

well i just want to speed up my pc overall it runs quite slow D:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your pc will run faster if you have two sticks of ram. A PCs speed isn't just governed by how fast the pc runs it's a combination of things. Running with one stick of ram will mean each insruction is behind the one that has just been processed. But if you have two sticks running in dual channel then the pc will be able to do more things at once.

Overclocking works in games and other cpu intensive tasks but you wont notice much difference if your just surfing the net and opening multiple tabs only adding more ram will help with that


----------



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

well yeah i want to OC to play my games more effiently and faster? duno how to with this CPU and graphics card and mobo? not sure if i can ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You can overclock it.

Read the thread at the top of the overclocking forum by Linderman it tells you how to overclock.


----------



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

i managed to overclock it but its so werid... i only put it at 300fps and the temperature sky rockets to about 80 degrees on full load which is too much which means i cant OC it at all.... and well now my gfx seems to be effed up maybe? the resolution on my pc keeps getting reseted to default and iwas just wondering is it better to keep the side case on or off when you OC? or should i just keep it on at all times


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 2180 has a stock FSB of 200MHz. Jumping to 300MHz is an ENORMOUS leap. My E2200 (very similar to your CPU, just a higher multi) is unstable at FSB:300MHz, and is relatively stable at 290MHz, and at those levels the load temps hover around 68C with excellent air cooling. You need to take overclocking slow, 10MHz at a time. With a stock heatsink you should be looking at around 220-240MHz at most, with an aftermarket cooler you could probably hit 280MHz, or 2.8GHz.


----------



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

ive tried that actually first my computer has a lower temperature at 300fps that at 250 how stupid is that?


----------

